# So sad today - need a pick me up



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

I wish I could go to sleep for a year, wake up and this nightmare would be over. Lots of emotions are backing up on me today. I just don't understand how someone could throw away his wife and small children, as if he just got sick of us. As if we don't mean anything. 

I'm doing a cold, hard 180 and that's been really difficult. I know it's for my own good and it's to help me start to heal, but it's really difficult. Last night, he had the kids for a while for a regular visit. Every other time, I've been at home waiting for them when he drops them off. Well, I decided to go to a nice dinner with a couple of good friends. Didn't give H any details of my whereabouts or who I was with; just said "please drop the kids at my mom's b/c I won't be home by the the time your visit is over." Interestingly, I didn't get the weekly support check last night - he could have given it to my mother or my son, but he chose not to. I don't know if this means we're now in for a ride because I am giving the impression that I'm moving on. Why would he care if he's the one that chose to leave??... I just wish that all of this was over..... anyone else in this same boat today???


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

What is weeky support check? Do you mean he didn't come to visit the kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

No, he picked the kids up after school for his visit. He doesn't live with us anymore (since October). We are not legall separated or divorced yet, but we have an agreement that he pays me a certain amount each week for child support and for 1/2 of the kids' day care expenses.


----------



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

My stbxh does the same thing with the check, one day my son had a performance in school and I decided to go to the afternoon one cause he was going to the morning one, I wasnt home and I guess he came by to see where I was, he didnt know there were 2 performances, he called a few times on my cell but I didnt answer him, I was busy, he left messages asking where i was and how come I didnt go to the performance, then went on to say well I stopped by to drop your check off and you werent there so I guess you will have to wait, now mind you plenty of times in the beginning when he had gf he would just leave it in my mail box or go in the house and leave it on the counter, he still has access to the house, I think they just start to worry a little that were not sitting around waiting for them, these guys are the guys that dont want you but dont want anyone else to have you.

When he comes to pick up my son for his visit he will be all happy until he comes in and realizes i am going out, I make sure I am dressed to kill and looking good when he comes, even if Im just going ot hang out at sisters house, he gets an attitude when he knows i am going out. and never fails he calls the house phone 10-15 minutes after they leave, I never pick it up. 


If my son spoke to him twice in one day as both attn told him that is plenty to call, if my son dont answer the phone, he is calling every 3-5 minutes until I get fed up and tell son to just answer it, about a week and a half ago he called he must have heard people in the background I was having my sister and her fam over for dinner, so that was like 5or so, son talked to him then 6:30 he called didnt answer, a little after 7 then 8:30 and finally last call quarter of 10, my god get a life, my brother in law couldnt believe how many times he called, he is divorced and remarried my sister and said he dont get it, he talks to his kids a couple times and would never call that many times, my bil is amased by all the things he does, like he brings me candy and stuff, bil said the only candy he would have brought his ex would have had arsnic in it.lol

these guys do strange things, mabey its setting in that were moving on without them. I mean just the other day i wasnt feeling well, and he brought me gatorade, and candy, wtf. so I wouldnt look into it to much, like my other bil said his brother infact, he said it will all hit home when I meet someone and have our son around another man. i wish i was ready for that but I dont see myself with anyone right now, I cant bring myself to introduce anyone to my son, I am concentrating on us to now. but it will be interesting to see what happens, my sister in law wants to send one of her guy friends over to help me with things when stbx comes to drop son off, and her guy friends are nice looking, but I couldnt do that yet, I did think about it. mabey one day I will have her friend here just to see what stbx does. when and if i do i will keep u posted


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> What is weeky support check? Do you mean he didn't come to visit the kids?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Check means cheque in American.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

jamesa said:


> Check means cheque in American.


Thanks! Now I got it!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe instead of weekly support cheque (check) You can ask him for monthly? So you don't have to worry about it 4 times a month.

You might want to sms him a reminder in advance.


----------

